# need a list of reputable breeders please(farm work)



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

My friend at work has a 11 year old GSD and is looking for a pup in the next 6 month or so. He lives on a farm and uses his current dog for herding and protection from coyotes. I am not sure what line would suit his needs best and I am hoping you can point him in the right direction. If you know of a good breeder please list them!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Where is your friend located? Is Carmspack anywhere near you?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Where is your friend located? Is Carmspack anywhere near you?


He lives in Sudbury.Carmspack was my first recommendation to him!


----------

